# Scott Layden Fired, Isiah Thomas Hired



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

I like the fire but not so much the hire.

Thomas will be in a tough spot and he hasn't shown much.

One question: Is there actually a specific rule that says NBA GM's can't play 15 minutes a night at the point guard spot?


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

THANK GOD!!!!! WE'RE HALF WAY HOME!!!!!!

Now if we can just get rid of Chaney for a real coach we can start making some progress!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ummmm..what happens when the guy who guaranteed your job is fired....Watch out coach...

isiah thomas???hmmmm

looks like the young guns may get a closer looking at


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

What a beautiful day!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A shake up was definitely needed, although Isiah Thomas is someone I am not extremely confident in. Ah well anything right now is better than Layden turning this team into the Utah Jazz East only w/o Stockton and Malone.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This is real right? I mean this isn't a joke right?


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I am absolutely ecstatic that layden is gone, but im not so thrilled about isiah. I mean, he was decent in toronto, so lets see how he does here. hopefully, he'll bring about the youth movement we've been praying for


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

So do the Knicks bite the bullet and go into complete re-build mode, or do they try to sneak into the playoffs the next few years?

Lampe, Sweetney, Vujanic, Williams? are the future?

Houston and VanHorn are the vets. Eisley and Anderson have very hard to move deals.

What positions do you want to fill via trade or draft? SG and SF. maybe C.

Who does Isiah keep from among this group:

Dice
KT
Mutombo
Harrington
Spoon
Doeac
Ward

Keep 2 and trade or buyout the others?


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

When I read the first part of the headline, "New York Knicks general manager Scott Layden fired...", I was up among the stars. When I finished the headline, "...Isiah Thomas to replace him," I came back to reality. After all, only the New York Knicks would replace an incompetent fool with another one. I loved Isiah Thomas as a player, but he has done nothing but disappoint at the management level. Ask Toronto fans. Plus, he lost control of the Pacers, which had the talent to win the Eastern Conference. I love the firing of Scott Layden, but Isiah Thomas has to prove a lot.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

Even if you look at it from the most negative point of view....at the end of the day...Layden had a big reputation when he joined and he just got worse and worse and destroyed the team. Thomas may have had a past at some clubs that was not entirely successful but.......He's gotta be better than Layden. Which is why I and many other KNicks fans are practically giddy at this news.


BUT PLEEEEASE THOMAS DONT MAKE YOURSELF COACH TOO.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Phate01</b>!
> BUT PLEEEEASE THOMAS DONT MAKE YOURSELF COACH TOO.


Agreed. If Isiah could not get out of the first round with the most talented team in the East, then I would hate to see what he would do as coach for us.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Do you think Thomas will let Frank Williams be the point gaurd? I think for Isiah he'll be looking for stability at the point right away.

I haven't seen Williams a whole lot, but he seems like the best chance for a good floor general. AMybe he'll move one of the PF for a guard.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> Do you think Thomas will let Frank Williams be the point gaurd? I think for Isiah he'll be looking for stability at the point right away.
> 
> I haven't seen Williams a whole lot, but he seems like the best chance for a good floor general. AMybe he'll move one of the PF for a guard.


Frank Williams is a good fit for our team, or at least a better fit than Ward and specifically Eisley. Isiah can influence Chaney a little, but at the end of the day, Chaney still makes the decisions on who sees playing time and who doesn't.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thomas replaces Scott Layden as the president of the Knicks


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

like all of u said,its bittersweet. VERY unexpected though. Seems like someone in every new york sports team is getting fired as christmas presents


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


FINALLY!!!!


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

REJOICE!


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

My First Time here since July, & I am Ecstatic . Thomas May Not have a Past but 'll tell you what he wouldn't have done if he was our Gm back in '99, Every move that Layden did including the Allan Houston Signing & other immovable contracts.

I think Chaney Will Be relieved of his duties as coach at the end of the season....(Doc Rivers????)

We will win now but at the same time rebuild the team for the future. Maybe now we can get some Free agents to come to NY to Play......I know we are capped out but I am Hoping for the Best.


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

this is by far the best thing nyk managment has done in 10 years!

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> this is by far the best thing nyk managment has done in 10 years!


FAR better than Derek Harper for Tony Campbell, no doubt.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I stand before you here today, the happiest man on the face of the eartch. This is the best news I could think of come Christmas!!!One great day for the Knicks and its fans!!!!Ladies and gentlemen, the poison is gone and a new era is about to begin!!!!!!!


----------

